

Thomas Szasz (1920-2012): rebel with a questionable cause - tokenadult
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736%2812%2961789-9/fulltext

======
tokenadult
Two other links about Thomas Szasz, author of the controversial book The Myth
of Mental Illness (1961).

Lancet obituary:

[http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-67...](http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736%2812%2961790-5/fulltext)

Book description page of book Szasz Under Fire: The Psychiatric Abolitionist
Faces His Critics edited by Jeffrey A. Schaler (Open Court Publishers, 2004).

<http://www.schaler.net/suf.html>

